# Brooklyn Machine Works



## One8tvw (Jul 13, 2009)

does anyone in here have a brooklyn? there is barely any reviews on the web about them. but they look sick "Big Ben" is where my interests are. link to there site... thanks
http://brooklynmachineworks.com/


----------



## hucker1960 (Sep 30, 2008)

looks sick, the race link looks intimidating


----------



## bloodfart (Apr 30, 2009)

theyre crap


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

they are perfect, if you plan on filming a rap video...


if you are slightly serious, the lineup from SuperCo is what you want to be looking at. the original brooklyns were the brainchild of Doc, who is now SuperCo. the current brooklyn line is just overpriced averageness...


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> if you are slightly serious, the lineup from SuperCo is what you want to be looking at. the original brooklyns were the brainchild of Doc, who is now SuperCo.


agreed.

I feel like BMW has almost stood still since 2001.


----------



## One8tvw (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks again for the insight. the only reason i ever even looked at them is because i have a friend who is into track bikes "fixies" and he rides their Gangsta Track and really likes it


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

One8tvw said:


> thanks again for the insight. the only reason i ever even looked at them is because i have a friend who is into track bikes "fixies" and he rides their Gangsta Track and really likes it


Another over rated Brooklyn. The Milwalkee Bruiser is a much better fixie/freestyle frame then the Gangster for a decent chunk of change less.
Brooklyns are over priced and over rated but for some reason they are popular over here on the east coast places like Platekill and Diablo.


----------



## Ojiasan (Jun 3, 2009)

LOL i thought you were talking about Brooklyn in new york hahahahahahahah


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Ojiasan said:


> LOL i thought you were talking about Brooklyn in new york hahahahahahahah


Well Brooklyn Machine Works bikes are made in Brooklyn, NY


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> they are perfect, if you plan on filming a rap video...
> 
> if you are slightly serious, the lineup from SuperCo is what you want to be looking at. the original brooklyns were the brainchild of Doc, who is now SuperCo. the current brooklyn line is just overpriced averageness...


The SuperCo's are pricey also. Why not go with a proven frame like the BlkMkrt Mob or even a Dobermann?


----------



## One8tvw (Jul 13, 2009)

Well I am looking for something strong for that I weigh 225lbs any suggestions


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok just because I don't like their track bikes does not mean I hate Brooklyn bikes. their stuff is a bit high priced but like I said guys on the East Coast love them. Seems like most guys that hate their downhill bikes are from the west coast. So this is just another East Coast vs. west coast thing. As for being in a rap video, people are just hating on them because Pharrell Williams owns part of them and they built a bike for Kayne West.

Then again they are still hand made in the USA which is a good thing. That being said, the Big Ben, ACL and the Park bike are nice bikes.
Don't listen to the west coast hatin propoganda!

If you want strong, low priced but little heavy just buy an Azonic Steelhead.

If you want mid priced, strong and dont care about American made then get a Black Market Riot. Check with S&M they were blowing out whatever Black Market stuff they had leftover from the S&M-Black Market split. Frames, complete Riots and 357's at great prices. You could get a complete Riot for less then what a SuperCo frame cost.
http://www.sandmbikes.com/haveFlash.cfm they are not on the site you have to call.

Transition Bikes- Trail-Or-Park
http://www.transitionbikes.com/TrailOrPark.cfm

Dobermann Pinscher
http://dobermannbikes.com/

If you want high priced go with a Black Market MOB not sure of their warranty on Black Markets though.
http://www.blackmarketbikes.com/products.php?pg=products&item=frames

I believe that Brooklyn Machine Works has a limited lifetime but not positive.

Also their is Tonic Fabrications- Howie 
http://tonicfab.com/news/


----------

